# Like to say something about Costa Del Mar



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

So my newest pair of Jose's decided to fall to pieces on me. They are about 4 years old now, the first 2 they got worn all day every day and were fine, the last 2 they got used to drive and thats about it. Both hinges were trashed and let the arms wobble all over and if you set the glasses lens down they would fall open to 45* on both sides. All of the padding was coming off, and the C's were gone. I finally decided to send them in, even though all of the things I described were written on their FAQ page as "normal wear" and that the warranty wouldnt cover it. So, after about a week and a half they are in the mail headed back to me completely repaired and they did it for free. Really impressed by how it worked out, considering the 2 other times I tried to get Costas repaired they pretty much told me I'm out of luck, one of which they didnt even send me the glasses back, and told me I'll have to buy new ones. I hope I'm not speaking too soon, but they seemed like they took great care of me. Just thought I'd share a positive review on the company. Anybody else had positive results from dealing with Costa?


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

Got 4 pair now, returned a couple pair never paid more than the shipping fees ($10-12), I have had good results


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I replaced 2 pair of Costas. One pair 580's with busted lens that was no longer in production. Replaced with new pair....$99. One pair 2003 model no longer made, not broken....just worn down, $9. So, 2 brand new pair Costas, one 400 lenses and one 580 lenses for $119 counting shipping. I'm good with that.....


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I've had good luck with them too. Sent a pair of 580's back for the frames ( rubber coming off) and was sent brand new pair with new lenses as well!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I have 8 pair with broken lenses. 

I have thought about boxing them all up in one box....sending them in..then calling and saying.........Now...Let's negotiate. 


.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

costa's are like yeti's.... 

(couldn't resist)


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been wearing the same pair of Wavekillers for 15 years with no problems.
But I have sent in my wife's (sent new pair free) my son's (free new pair) and my daughter's ($60 for new lens, she lost one). I'm happy with them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Got 3 pair of Hammer Heads....1 fer work (about 6 years old), and 2 fer fishing/driving/sporting....I've never had an issue except the pairs like Black Fin's that have the rubber garbage around the lenses.....that always wears off or comes apart. Hammer's fit my big noggin better too!!!


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I use Bolle's never have to send them in they dont break.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to hear it. Ive heard a lot of bad about their customer service especially when I worked around boats everyday but its good to see positive feedback. Costas and yetis make you catch more fish.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I think costs went thru some rough times a couple years ago but Facebook comments have brought their customer service back to the A game.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess I need to give them a call then.

About 6-7 years ago, I bought a a pair of 580 Fathoms and the next day the "C" fell off. Called Costa and they wanted $8 for a new one. I told them that I bought them the day before and they didn't care. * $8!!!* Then about three months later, I pulled them out of the case to wear fishing and there was a crack across one of the lenses. I had them in the glove box of the truck, so I guess that heat got them... Anyway, I called Cost and they wanted $79 for a new lense.... So in the desk drawer they went...

Now I buy Calcuttas. They cost 1/10 the price and last about a year vs 3-4 months with the Costas. So I can buy 10 pairs of Calcuttas for the same price. Thats 10 years of use for the same money. I've never had a pair of Calcuttas break. After about a year, the coating starts flaking off.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

My wife bought me a pair around 5-6 yrs ago for my BD. I'm happy with them they are the only sunglasses I've ever owned that don't give me a headache.

All these yrs & they still look brand new, not even a scratch on the lenses.


----------



## T-total (Jan 14, 2015)

Believe it or not. Salt Life glasses are what Costas used to be. Costa sold out and everything is made in china now, salt life took over where the left off and the lenses and frames are built in the same factories that costa left. I just found out about this talking to the owner of bimini bay for over an hour. I have two pair and absolutely love them Ive been wearing Costa Del Mar from the first day they sold sun glasses. I have bought my last pair of Costas. http://www.biminibayoptics.com


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Just an update. Got the glasses back today, about 2 weeks later. 100% new and no charge. Very impressed.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I also have always had good experience with CDM. I hear the negative stories but luckily have had to contribute to them.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've never had a problem and everything, with the exception of lenses, was repaired for free. It's all in your dealer. Don't know who I'll use, now that I'm down here, but Marks in Birmingham was top notch. They would send the glasses back for me and call when they came in. If nose pieces broke on my 15 yo Havanas, they would get me new pieces free of charge. I have 10-15 pairs of Costas and they all came from Marks, with one pair from J and M. Guess I'll see how they are to deal with if something breaks.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I snapped half the arm off my Fantails, and being stupid, kept wearing them. Looked down one day and watched them go straight to the concrete; shattered lens.

Sent them in, told them exactly what happened; $12. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

good thread.

++ on your dealer as mentioned; have also had big boat show CDM reps (Miami/Ft. Lauderdale/Annapolis) say give me a call if you ever have probs & they assist since they're already on the "inside ring".

c u on the water.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Garbo said:


> I think I have 8 pair with broken lenses.
> 
> I have thought about boxing them all up in one box....sending them in..then calling and saying.........Now...Let's negotiate.
> 
> ...


 Go to their website it tells you what to do. They will give you a heads up on cost to repair if any. Usually $12.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Good CS, but the product needs some attention*

I only needed to replace the temples, but had to send them back. It is true they are pretty great about turning around a pair of glasses and getting them back better than what I sent in. The problem is that every 4-6 months to replace the temples is tiring. The rubber doesn't hold up and ends up falling apart. It must because of my body PH and oily skin? I asked them to send extra temples, but they will not. Other than that, they are great. 

Bolle also did the same thing for my niece. She was complaining about how hers had broken, and I told her to send them in. At the worst, they wouldn't do anything. She was pleasantly surprised to get a new pair back. 

Despite the minor problem I have had, I like Costa's and will have to upgrade to a pair with corrective vision. Alas, old age strikes 

Cheers and glad for your positive experiences!

Boatnbob


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

2RC's II said:


> Go to their website it tells you what to do. They will give you a heads up on cost to repair if any. Usually $12.


Not lenses. I have a pair with broken 580G lenses. I think it was about $90 to replace the lense. Still cheaper than another $200+ for a new pair.


----------

